# Need help with ID



## tntgamecalls (Mar 19, 2014)

My cousin cut this tree a few days ago and is giving it to me. He says it is pin oak, but I'm not sure about it. Anybody got any ideas? Thanks


----------



## DKMD (Mar 19, 2014)

Hard to tell from the pics, but I don't see any rays on the end grain shot... Any of the red oaks should show rays.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Mar 20, 2014)

Need better pics

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Mar 20, 2014)

that bark looks like a young maple tree. The wood also kind of looks maple too. closer end grain pix would help for sure.


----------



## tntgamecalls (Mar 22, 2014)

I was actually think maple too. I'm supposed to go look at it today. I'll get some better pics.


----------



## tntgamecalls (Mar 22, 2014)

Here are some better pics.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 22, 2014)

Looks like oak to me.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## phinds (Mar 22, 2014)

Clearly oak but pinning it down to one species can be near impossible. If you clean up the end grain really well, you can tell if it's white or red by the presence or absence of tylosis. If you eliminate white oak that at least would tell you it COULD be pin oak (which is a red oak).

In any case, you'll have to clean up the end grain a LOT better than that to go any further.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 22, 2014)

It looks like RO to me because the pores appear to be open (no tyloses)


----------



## tntgamecalls (Mar 24, 2014)

Milled the log yesterday, here is a pic of the board.


----------



## phinds (Mar 24, 2014)

Weird. Now it DOESN'T look like oak. Maybe chestnut? Check it against the pics on my site.


----------

